# Counter Strike Source disconnects



## dcheng30 (Jul 4, 2007)

I have CSS and my PC meets the system requirements, but every time I play online I get disconnected after a few minutes. I have a SB5100 cable modem connected to a SPA2102-R router. I have windows vista Home Premium.


----------



## Blob493 (Jul 4, 2007)

what is the message that comes up when you get disconected?

It may be the game's anti-cheat software which in counter-strike it's VAC.
You might have to go to the VAC website and download the new patches manually to be able to play the game.

Hope this might help you out


----------



## MrCoffee (May 28, 2007)

what message do you get (if any) and do you think its steam disconnecting you, CS disconnecting you, or your internet connection disconnecting?


----------



## Nick` (Jul 5, 2007)

Your firewall may be blocking it?


----------



## dcheng30 (Jul 4, 2007)

it says connection error or something like, also timed out


----------



## Caveirao (Jul 24, 2007)

Ya same thing has been happening to me and I also have vista premium
I was wondering if that too might have sometin to do with it

either way does the patches at VAC website really get this problem out of the way?
because it is incredibly annoying to disconnect after a few minutes eeeevery game...

thank you


----------



## beginnertech (Apr 24, 2003)

Try powering down your modem and router, wait a few min and plug em&#8217; back in. Start w/ the modem, wait a minute and plug the router in. You can also try the reset buttons on the back of the modem and router. 

Also, get into the web interface for your router and see if you have a &#8220;DMZ&#8221; setting. If so set it to your given IP address and turn it on. This will forward all ports to your IP address making a firewall problem a non-issue. Your cable modem might have security settings as well. Try switching those on/off to see if it has effect. You should be able to turn the firewall on/off on the router too.


----------



## dcheng30 (Jul 4, 2007)

iam not sure how to config the things so can u tell me step by step plz?


----------



## beginnertech (Apr 24, 2003)

I'll need to know your model #'s and brands for you networking equipment. They are all similar, but if I had a brand at least I can get you started.


----------



## dcheng30 (Jul 4, 2007)

Motorola SB5100 Surfboard Cable Modem connected to a Linksys SPA2102-R


----------



## MrCoffee (May 28, 2007)

http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/SPA-2102/Counter_Strike.htm


----------

